# newbie question about flourite



## tekken (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in the process of upgrading my tank and wanted to make it a planted tank. My plan is to transfer the water and fish into the new tank with flourite.

1) should I rinse it first?
2) Can I add it to an existing tank or will it mess up the water parameters?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

You can add it to an existing setup but will need to rinse it a lot. I did that and the parameters were fine, but you will get some cloudiness.

if you are starting a new tank, I hear you can get away without rinsing it if you add water slowly and do not disturb the fluorite at all. You will get some cloudiness I'm sure, but you will get some anyway, no matter what you do. It will go away.


----------



## tekken (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for the response... so the cloudiness or stuff on the new flourite won't affect the fish? my plan is to put the flourite in to an empty tank first, do my aquascaping, transfer the water from my old tank to the new tank... i'll try the water on a plate trick to prevent it from creating a strong flow... so I should be good?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

doing that all at once can be a risk, I'd do 10% daily water changes for about week, adding the water you take out of your current tank and putting it in your new one.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

some fish can not handle that cloudiness of water.


----------

